# Looking to get a paint spray



## Housepaintersottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey guy's,

I have been painting as a part time business, mostly spring/summer/fall

All Residential.

And have been cutting and rolling for the jobs I get.

I'm thinking of getting a paint sprayer. The Graco 390 looks to be a good choice as I am a one man show (sometimes a helper) and I would only get to use it a few times a year. 

Was looking for advise one how to go about spraying a repaint from top bottom.

What are the different scenarios you guys run into.

Do you spray ceilings first? walls? Back roll every coat with a roller?

What are somethings to consider, pro's and con's.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Do a search for NC painting sequence and you will find some good info. For occupied homes I do a lot of brush and roll and just fit my sprayer in where it makes sense to do so. 

For empty 

Ceiling, Trim spray walls cut and rull and final coat on base brushed.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Housepaintersottawa said:


> Hey guy's,
> 
> I have been painting as a part time business, mostly spring/summer/fall
> 
> ...


Airlessco, Graco, and Titan have paint sprayers you can choose from.

There is more than 1 way to skin a cat.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

robladd said:


> Airlessco, Graco, and Titan have paint sprayers you can choose from.
> 
> There is more than 1 way to skin a cat.


The new Titan's are now made in China from what I heard.


----------



## Housepaintersottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

for an empty home.

does it make sense to.

1) spray first coat on walls

2) spray first coat on ceiling

3) spray 2 coats on trim and then mask off

4) spray second coat on ceiling than back roll

5) spray second coat on walls, use shield for ceiling, then back roll.

I'm guessing everyone will disagree, but for some reason makes sense to me, never using a sprayer and all.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> The new Titan's are now made in China from what I heard.


 
Great...one more product. :no:


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Housepaintersottawa said:


> for an empty home.
> 
> does it make sense to.
> 
> ...


This is a subject that has been discussed many times here. So many things depend on what type of ceiling, how many colors will make your choice of the first thing you do.

If this is you first time spraying do the ceilings and then the doors and jambs, most here will agree. Brush and roll your walls.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

greenie


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Something you want to do when your a noob sprayer is practice. Closets are a good place to start.

Study your tip guides, way back when airless became a force to be reckoned with the first tip was 621. Every thing was done with it. All the Sprayman did was turn up or down the pressure depending on what they were spraying.

Most pumps then were .5 GPM hence the .021" tip. Since then the universal tip is the 517 pretty much a middle of the road tip now and you can do this or that with it.

Learn and study what your tip selection can do.
Since the GREEN movement or the EPA getting into the coatings manufactures business paint does not have the same viscosity/solids or VOC's of yesterday.

So today smaller tips do the same work that larger tips did before.

ASM has a excellent tip guide. It explains for which material and substrate what your tip choice can be.

Back in the day I had 4 tips on hand. .013", .015", .017", and a .019". You could do pretty much everything with them. If I needed something smaller I went to a .011" stains or a .021" for heavybody coating for walls.

Choosing the right tip for the job is a learning curve.


----------



## Housepaintersottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah i plan to practice on low budget rental repaints.

Good advice.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> greenie


Be nice, ya old bugger !:whistling2:


----------

